# Lista la version 6 de AVR Studio



## R-Mario (May 9, 2012)

Ahora se integra ARM y AVR

Aca el link para que le hechen un vistazo.

http://www.atmel.com/Microsite/atmel_studio6/default.aspx

Si pretenden descargalo mejor llevense un coquita bien fria y unos chetos porque pesa bastante.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 9, 2012)

Buen dato, después lo bajo y comento.

Saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (May 10, 2012)

Ya lo probe y para el uso que le doy "micros de 8 bits" me queda exactamente igual que la version 5, aunque para los que usan ARM les va gusta.


----------



## Rolok (May 15, 2012)

Si no hay cambios tracendentales para los AVR de 8 bits entonces a seguir con la anterior version...

No tardaron mucho en sacar la version 6....  ojala fuara asi para MPlab X...  los señores de Microchip  estan dejando pasar las aportunidades...   Mikroe ya saco su compilador IDE MikroC Pro Ver. 5.60   y CCS ya esta en la version 4.32   pero ninguno de estos compiladores esta orientado a objetos, es decir sigue siendo *C* y no *C++*


----------



## R-Mario (May 16, 2012)

POr cierto si les intereza ya consegui las curas milagrosas para los compiladores de MIKRO C version 5.4.

Fijate Rolok que al menos a mi criterio al usar micros de 8 bits y para aplicaciones sencillas, que es para lo que estan diseñados no le veo mucho caso usar C++, aun no me ha tocado algo que no se pueda resolver facil con C


----------



## Rolok (May 18, 2012)

Hola Ajna coordiales saludos desde  Bolivia.

Tienes toda la razón....   muchas cosa se pueden hacer con C desde simples lesd parpadeantes hasta complejos programas que puedan controlar sistemas automatizados e industriales....
pero si los compiladores existentes (MikroC, CCS y otros..) pudieran manejar los conceptos y la programacíon orientados a objetos OOP  ayudarian mucho mas a la hora de crear aplicaciones embebidas especialmente las más complejas, claro que tambíen podría programar desde un led parpadente, la diferencia estaría en aplicar los nuevos  paradigamas de programacíon como lo es OOP (*Programacíon Orientada a Objetos*) donde las aplicaciones se acercan más al mundo real, usando conceptos de herencia, encapsulamiento de datos, polimorfismo, reusabilidad etc. etc..   tal como lo hace C# para la plataforma .NET


----------



## cicloide2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Que frace incentivante, Rolock.
Soy nuevo por aqui.

Slu2.


----------

